# [clavier KDE] Changement de clavier sans effet (résolu)

## augustin2

Bonjour,

C'est ma première install de Gentoo et j'utilise KDE.

Dans les «System Settings» je peux ajouter des claviers tels que fr  et fr  -bépo, mais quand j'utilise le commutateur dans la zone de notification, j'ai beau choisir fr je reste désespérément en us. 

Comment expliquer ça ?Last edited by augustin2 on Tue Nov 20, 2012 5:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## augustin2

J'ai trouvé une solution 

En fait j'avais aussi un avertissement au login :

 *Quote:*   

> Warning : Cannot open ConsoleKit session : Unable to open session : Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/System_bus_socket : No such file or directory

 

Les commandes suivantes ont tout réglé :

```
rc-update add dbus default

rc-update app consolekit default
```

J'ai aussi dû effacer toutes les dispositions clavier puis les rajouter.

----------

## nox23

si tu veux le francais comme jeu de caractère par défaut pour tes sessions X

ajoute dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf   :

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

        Option "XkbVariant" "latin9"

EndSection

```

----------

